# VBA / API in solidworks



## magi (Jan 28, 2006)

--

Hello.

There is a great youtube video on how to use VBA in AutoCad.




 
Can someone tell me how to do the same in SolidWorks with "UserForm", as in AutoCad?

What do I change to get it to work in SolidWorks?


Regards Magnus

--


----------

